# Guild Wars - Euer Ingame-Name



## Shadow_Man (5. Mai 2005)

Hallo liebe Guild Wars-Zocker!

Da einige Spieler hier immer wieder auf der Suche nach anderen GW-Zockern sind, um diverse Quests zu lösen, dachte ich mir, ich eröffne mal diesen Thread, in dem wir eine "Ingame-Namens-Auflistung" der PCG User machen. So kann jeder diese Namen in seiner Freundesliste hinzufügen und immer sehen, wann jene Person gerade online ist.

Also wer gerne seinen Ingame-Namen nennen möchte, kann dies hier tun. Werd diesen dann immer hier ans Anfangs-Posting hinzufügen.



> PCGames Nick----------------------------Guild Wars Ingame-Name
> 
> Amara-------------------------------------------*Danielle Naburi*
> annon11----------------------------------------*Lishy Libry / Darky Girl *
> ...


----------



## MADEMAN (5. Mai 2005)

Shadow_Man am 05.05.2005 22:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo liebe Guild Wars-Zocker!
> 
> Da einige Spieler hier immer wieder auf der Suche nach anderen GW-Zockern sind, um diverse Quests zu lösen, dachte ich mir, ich eröffne mal diesen Thread, in dem wir eine "Ingame-Namens-Auflistung" der PCG User machen. So kann jeder diese Namen in seiner Freundesliste hinzufügen und immer sehen, wann jene Person gerade online ist.
> 
> ...



Ich heiße Ed Hunter.


----------



## Xyr0n (5. Mai 2005)

hab zwar mehrere   aba mein weitester is

Menelmacar Xyron


----------



## Danielovitch (5. Mai 2005)

Eched Tiskel.


----------



## Dexter (6. Mai 2005)

so wie ich mich im Moment noch fühle - Ratlos (Rudi Ratlos)


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (6. Mai 2005)

Jo, hier:

ZiegenPaeter --------------------- Lameth Rakshasa (im moment zumindest  )
Lvl 9 N/Mö in Alt- Ascaron


----------



## Schindler (6. Mai 2005)

Schindler                         Glen Rothes (N/E Lvl 12)

Spiele jederzeit gerne, solange vernünftiges spiele und nicht einfach losrennen ohne jede Taktik - wie ich es leider viel zu oft erleben muß. 
In Game Kommunikation bevorzugt per Skype.


----------



## marius0schrade (6. Mai 2005)

hab einen K/E namens The Unbeatable

und en lvl 7 Mesmer/Mönch in alt ascalon namens Vergalus von Kress


----------



## Vollmi (6. Mai 2005)

<== Elaine Zarodan (LVL 13 Ele/Mo)


----------



## Ten-Mago (6. Mai 2005)

Ten Migo lvl10 Waldläufer/Mönch


----------



## Solon25 (6. Mai 2005)

Hab leider den eigentlich richtigen Namen aus der Beta nicht wieder bekommen, deshalb Jheee  mit 3 e's 

Solon Jheee K/M
Aonir Lichtbeter E/M

Wobei ja in der Freundesliste der 2. Name in Klammern hinter dem 1. steht.


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (6. Mai 2005)

Solon25 am 06.05.2005 13:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab leider den eigentlich richtigen Namen aus der Beta nicht wieder bekommen, deshalb Jheee  mit 3 e's
> 
> Solon Jheee K/M
> Aonir Lichtbeter E/M
> ...


Heisst das, das jeder Char von einem Account in der Friend List vermerkt wird??

das is echt Fit!


----------



## i-suffer-rock (6. Mai 2005)

Mein Name ist "Eos The Infinite", Ranger / Warrior Stufe 10. Bin zur Zeit im zerstörten Ascalon und erledige da alle fälligen Nebenjobs.


----------



## xMANIACx (6. Mai 2005)

Meine Ra/Mo heisst Dora Lyss


----------



## Schindler (6. Mai 2005)

i-suffer-rock am 06.05.2005 15:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Name ist "Eos The Infinite", Ranger / Warrior Stufe 10. Bin zur Zeit im zerstörten Ascalon und erledige da alle fälligen Nebenjobs.



Hey, wir haben neulich eine Mission zusammen gemacht (Glen Rothes) War nett! Müssen wir bei Gelegenheit mal wiederholen!


----------



## mietschie (6. Mai 2005)

hab nen Krieger/Elementarmagier lvl 10 (bis jetz)
Name: Legolas Huds

Gruß
mietschie


----------



## babajager (6. Mai 2005)

Shadow_Man am 05.05.2005 22:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo liebe Guild Wars-Zocker!
> 
> Da einige Spieler hier immer wieder auf der Suche nach anderen GW-Zockern sind, um diverse Quests zu lösen, dachte ich mir, ich eröffne mal diesen Thread, in dem wir eine "Ingame-Namens-Auflistung" der PCG User machen. So kann jeder diese Namen in seiner Freundesliste hinzufügen und immer sehen, wann jene Person gerade online ist.
> 
> ...



Habe es seit Heute, mein Name ist:

Morrock Van Thun


----------



## blade88 (6. Mai 2005)

Mein Krieger (noch ohne 2. Klasse^^) heisst: Blad Dric
Hab aber schon ewig nicht mehr gespielt weil meine WoW-Sucht wieder entflammt ist


----------



## mietschie (6. Mai 2005)

blade88 am 06.05.2005 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Krieger (noch ohne 2. Klasse^^) heisst: Blad Dric
> Hab aber schon ewig nicht mehr gespielt weil meine WoW-Sucht wieder entflammt ist



lol... geht mir genauso  aber ich versuchs eher abwchselnd zu spielen...

mfg
mietschie


----------



## i-suffer-rock (6. Mai 2005)

Schindler am 06.05.2005 17:07 schrieb:
			
		

> i-suffer-rock am 06.05.2005 15:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist mal ein netter Zufall, schon erstaunlich. Das war doch die Mission von den Surmia Ruinen aus. Wir haben uns ziemlich gut geschlagen, hoffentlich treffen wir uns mal wieder!


----------



## haggybear (6. Mai 2005)

Occidus Maximus


----------



## tommyh (6. Mai 2005)

Vollmi am 06.05.2005 11:51 schrieb:
			
		

> <== Elaine Zarodan (LVL 13 Ele/Mo)




wir haben ja schon etwas gequestet gestern war echt ein spass....  


Tommy Fellowship K/MÖ lvl 10


----------



## revenet (7. Mai 2005)

Pcgamesnickname-----> revenet
GulidwarsNickname----> revdivine


----------



## Vollmi (7. Mai 2005)

revenet am 07.05.2005 10:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Pcgamesnickname-----> revenet
> GulidwarsNickname----> revdivine


Also des kann ja mal gar ned sein, weil man bei GW Vor- _und_ Nachnamen braucht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. Mai 2005)

Vollmi am 07.05.2005 10:47 schrieb:
			
		

> revenet am 07.05.2005 10:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jup, deswegen kann ich das auch so nicht eintragen. Ein Name bei Guild Wars muss aus mindestens 2 Wörtern bestehen.

Mfg Shadow_Man


----------



## Solon25 (7. Mai 2005)

ZiegenPaeter am 06.05.2005 14:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 06.05.2005 13:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jo wird er  Hab nun schon von einer 3 Namen gehabt. Zuerst immer der erst erstellte Account Nick, in Klammern der, mit dem man online ist. Tolle Sache, haben sie bestimmt bei Phantasie Star Online geklaut  (PSO = MMORPG vom Dreamcast und Gamecube)


----------



## BBcool (7. Mai 2005)

mein K/N11 heißt  "Ancient God Of War"

ha und eben grade hab ich Altheas Asche geschafft!!!
ich bin so stolz auf mich!!!


----------



## tommyh (7. Mai 2005)

BBcool am 07.05.2005 20:20 schrieb:
			
		

> mein K/N11 heißt  "Ancient God Of War"
> 
> ha und eben grade hab ich Altheas Asche geschafft!!!
> ich bin so stolz auf mich!!!



kannste seine...  


jop das is nicht leicht besonders zum schluss hin 



Spoiler



wo so viele chargruppen aufeinmal sind


----------



## xMANIACx (7. Mai 2005)

BBcool am 07.05.2005 20:20 schrieb:
			
		

> mein K/N11 heißt  "Ancient God Of War"
> 
> ha und eben grade hab ich Altheas Asche geschafft!!!
> ich bin so stolz auf mich!!!



Ich habe es auch gerade geschafft freu 
Das Quest ist aber sauschwer wenn man nicht eine genaue Strategie hat ^^


----------



## Xyr0n (7. Mai 2005)

xMANIACx am 07.05.2005 22:24 schrieb:
			
		

> BBcool am 07.05.2005 20:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol??Wo isn bei dem Quest die Schwierigkeit??Wir sind da zu2. rein und nach 2 mins war fertig.Also Schwer is  für mich was ganz anderes. 

Möcht ja net wissn was ihr später erst sagt :>*flennkinder *


----------



## Vollmi (7. Mai 2005)

Xyr0n am 07.05.2005 22:37 schrieb:
			
		

> lol??Wo isn bei dem Quest die Schwierigkeit??Wir sind da zu2. rein und nach 2 mins war fertig.Also Schwer is  für mich was ganz anderes.
> 
> Möcht ja net wissn was ihr später erst sagt :>*flennkinder *


Also wenn de mir erklärst, wie du die Quest in 2Minuten absolvierst, dann Respekt.


----------



## BBcool (7. Mai 2005)

also ich zumindest hab es sooft versuch bis mein malus nich weiter runter konnte^^
und irgendwann warenn alle scheiß charr tot.


----------



## tommyh (8. Mai 2005)

Vollmi am 07.05.2005 22:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Xyr0n am 07.05.2005 22:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




also das zeigst du mir erst mal das du die in 2 minuten schafst.... da is der weg ja alleine auch wenn du nicht kämpfen müsstest länger.....


----------



## Solon25 (8. Mai 2005)

tommyh am 08.05.2005 11:12 schrieb:
			
		

> also das zeigst du mir erst mal das du die in 2 minuten schafst.... da is der weg ja alleine auch wenn du nicht kämpfen müsstest länger.....


Kommt drauf an was das für Klassen sind... Ich hatte gestern auch eine Quest mit so vielen Charrs. 3 ELementals in der Gruppe (LV7- und einen LV-10 Nekromanten/Messmer. Wir 3 E waren schon tot, da hat der N/M die ganze Horde erstmal alleine gekillt    Das Pech war nur, das er nicht wiederbeleben konnte


----------



## Vollmi (8. Mai 2005)

Solon25 am 08.05.2005 13:15 schrieb:
			
		

> tommyh am 08.05.2005 11:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wer macht schon ne Gruppe mit 3 Ele's auf?


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Mai 2005)

Vollmi am 08.05.2005 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> wer macht schon ne Gruppe mit 3 Ele's auf?



Wie ich gerade sehe, hast du ja heute 2-jähriges PCG Community Jubiläum  Vollmi - Glückwunsch


----------



## Danielovitch (8. Mai 2005)

Shadow_Man am 08.05.2005 13:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Vollmi am 08.05.2005 13:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Von mir ebenso. Ich hab leider erst am 9. Juni


----------



## Vollmi (8. Mai 2005)

Shadow_Man am 08.05.2005 13:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Vollmi am 08.05.2005 13:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fett. Auf sowas achtest du? Ich hab nedmal gewusst, dass ich mich am 8.5. angemeldet hab. Aber trotzdem danke. Vielleicht sieht ma sich ja endlich mal ingame. 
_Ja heidenei, was für ne klasse Posting-Zeit.  _


----------



## Solon25 (8. Mai 2005)

Vollmi am 08.05.2005 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> wer macht schon ne Gruppe mit 3 Ele's auf?


Nun ja, nur die Mutigen 

Hab noch einen 3. Chara gemacht = Aonir Dunkelbeter


----------



## G113Lonewolf (8. Mai 2005)

Hi,

also ich zocke auch Guild Wars, meine beidens Chars sind "Roknu Lonewolf" Jäger/Nekromant und "Roky Lonewolf" Krieger/Mönch.

G113Lonewolf


----------



## URSHAK (8. Mai 2005)

ingame Nick: Meru Al Hemio R/N20


----------



## URSHAK (8. Mai 2005)

Vollmi am 08.05.2005 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 08.05.2005 13:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



3 eles, wenn man einen monk hat der den damage ausheilt, 2 monks (crossover healing) 3 eles (high damage output) und n N/Me (Hexs und damage), allerdings im PvP gäbs einige gute contra strategien (die ich euch nicht verrat   ), aber bei mobs sind 3 eles gut, ich spiele sehr opft ohne tanks

also 3 eles sind ok (obwohl eles eh sucken   )


----------



## Dirkgrobi (9. Mai 2005)

Ingame Nick ist "Sir Grobi"


----------



## XmT (9. Mai 2005)

ingame heiße ich Dyrael Mensa (mir ist einfach kein besserer nachname eingefallen)


----------



## Solon25 (9. Mai 2005)

URSHAK am 08.05.2005 22:41 schrieb:
			
		

> 3 eles, wenn man einen monk hat der den damage ausheilt, 2 monks (crossover healing) 3 eles (high damage output) und n N/Me (Hexs und damage), allerdings im PvP gäbs einige gute contra strategien (die ich euch nicht verrat   ), aber bei mobs sind 3 eles gut, ich spiele sehr opft ohne tanks
> 
> also 3 eles sind ok (obwohl eles eh sucken   )


Nix mit suck   

Wer "Altheas Asche" Quest kennt, weiss dass das kein Zuckerschlecken ist, grade wenn man am Platz wo die Asche liegt ankommt. Da wimmelt es ja nur so von Charrs. Hab die gestern geschafft, Team 2 E/Mö 1 E/N 1 (weibl.) W/Mö. Also muss nicht unbedingt schlecht sein, 3 Ele's zu haben 

Ich möchte ja mal dort hin, wenn mein Chara LV 15 oder mehr hat und dort bissl aufräumen (wenn die Charrs das zulassen)  Der Platz rockt irgendwie ab.


----------



## Gantoris (9. Mai 2005)

Waldläufer/Elementarmageir -> Gan Toris 
(ich weiß sehr originel....)


----------



## Vollmi (9. Mai 2005)

URSHAK am 08.05.2005 22:41 schrieb:
			
		

> 3 eles, wenn man einen monk hat der den damage ausheilt, 2 monks (crossover healing) 3 eles (high damage output) und n N/Me (Hexs und damage), allerdings im PvP gäbs einige gute contra strategien (die ich euch nicht verrat   ), aber bei mobs sind 3 eles gut, ich spiele sehr opft ohne tanks
> 
> also 3 eles sind ok (obwohl eles eh sucken   )


Also du weißt schon, dass man da, wo die grad waren, maximal 4 Leute in der Party haben kann, ja?


----------



## tommyh (9. Mai 2005)

Solon25 am 09.05.2005 13:54 schrieb:
			
		

> URSHAK am 08.05.2005 22:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





jo der platz is echt versäucht von charrs....  

hab die quest gestern auch endlich bewältigt war aber nicht gerade einfach ohne eine gute strategie wird das nichts (für die dies noch vor sich haben   ) bin nun schon lvl 12 ...  

ein freund von mir will bei giga.de gelesen haben das sie die lvl erweitern!? das wäre ja feinerle würde mich schon sehr darüber freuen auch wenn die entwickler meinen es kommt hauptsächlich auf fertigkeiten an wo sie auch recht haben mögen....

auch wenn man schon lvl20 hat wird es dadurch noch interessant bleiben und zum weiterspielen anregen.....


----------



## Dexter (9. Mai 2005)

Solon25 am 09.05.2005 13:54 schrieb:
			
		

> URSHAK am 08.05.2005 22:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



den Quest habe ich heute auch angenommen, habe aber schon bei einem anderen einen Schreck bekommen. Bis zum Ziel 3x gestorben und als der Zielpunkt dann eichtig auf der Minikarte zu sehen war, war da alles Rot.


----------



## Neo1 (9. Mai 2005)

ich heiße im spiel " theonly metatron "  ... aso bin waldläufer elementarmagier der momentan level 8 ist und das tutorial verlassen hat :p


----------



## dab2212 (10. Mai 2005)

Scuba Woodblade, Waldläufer und Nekromant, Stufe 5.


----------



## Belgium (10. Mai 2005)

Sarah River Waldläuferin   , der nächsten wird ein männlicher Charakter mal sehn was


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (10. Mai 2005)

Hab jetz noch ne Mage namens "Der Rote Tod"  

Man süüüüht sich in der Gilde, bis dann!!


----------



## LordTerror270 (11. Mai 2005)

Bin jetzt auch Guild Wars zocker, und zwar als

Undead Terror   (Necromant (Tja wer häts gedacht  ) )

Bis denne!!!


----------



## Battle_Droid (11. Mai 2005)

Meiner is Corum Jhaelen


----------



## StaLk (14. Mai 2005)

Mein nick : Bloody Stalk
Gilde: Unforgiven Army
Sind immer für nen kleine Guildwar bereit


----------



## deadeye4656 (14. Mai 2005)

Hab heute angefangen, Amazon war ganz schön schnell. JUCHU!!! *freu*

Nick: Fox Mctox , mal sehen vielleicht komm ich mal in die PCG-Gilde   

Freu mich drauf, mal einen von euch zu sehen und evtl. mit euch zusammen zu spielen!!            (Ich freu mich so, ich könnte noch vieeeel mehr Smileys benutzen!!    )


----------



## LopezdieMaus (14. Mai 2005)

ZiegenPaeter am 10.05.2005 22:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab jetz noch ne Mage namens "Der Rote Tod"
> 
> Man süüüüht sich in der Gilde, bis dann!!



dann bist Du mir schon über den Weg gelaufen


----------



## tommyh (14. Mai 2005)

wie sieht das eigentlich nun aus gibt es ne pc games gilde?!? wär für mich ne ehre bei zutretten wenn ihr mich haben wollt....


----------



## Danielovitch (14. Mai 2005)

Also, nochmal bezüglich der Gilde: Es kann natürlich jeder beitreten, der möchte. Man möge mir einfach ne kurze Omail schreiben, dann werd ich euch schnellstmöglich einladen.

gruss

PS: Das Ganze ist natürlich level-unabhängig.


----------



## Mondblut (15. Mai 2005)

Aubec Van Mondblut N/E11


----------



## Epic (16. Mai 2005)

ich bin Mech A


----------



## dab2212 (17. Mai 2005)

dab2212 am 10.05.2005 10:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Scuba Woodblade, Waldläufer und Nekromant, Stufe 5.




Und Scuba Carrion, Mesmer und Elementarist, Stufe 8.


----------



## Moe910 (20. Mai 2005)

Isora Sturmklinge, Kämpfer/Mönch.


----------



## Vatras (21. Mai 2005)

Also ich habe mir jetzt Guild Wars auch zugelegt und mein Name ist:
Zauron Icefire
Spiele aber erst seit Freitag,von daher muss ich noch auf so einem Tutorial Server rumzocken,bevor ich in die "richtige Welt" hin komme!!!


----------



## DSK-Templer (21. Mai 2005)

Tulak Hord lvl 15 Krieger/Mönch
Baal Tharan lvl 20 Necro/Elementarist

freu mich immer mit ner guten party zusammen zu zocken


----------



## kay2 (22. Mai 2005)

Miranda Yaarkhendar - Stufe 6 Krieger/Necro


----------



## Holgi67 (25. Mai 2005)

Shadow_Man am 05.05.2005 22:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo liebe Guild Wars-Zocker!
> 
> Da einige Spieler hier immer wieder auf der Suche nach anderen GW-Zockern sind, um diverse Quests zu lösen, dachte ich mir, ich eröffne mal diesen Thread, in dem wir eine "Ingame-Namens-Auflistung" der PCG User machen. So kann jeder diese Namen in seiner Freundesliste hinzufügen und immer sehen, wann jene Person gerade online ist.
> 
> ...


----------



## annon11 (27. Mai 2005)

1.Lishy Libry  Elementarmagier/Mesmer  suche immer nach Gefährten  
2.Darky Girl    Necro/Mönch


----------



## supatollomann (27. Mai 2005)

hi ich heiß im game Cor Kalom


----------



## gedoensvieh (28. Mai 2005)

gedoensvieh aka Guthwulf Ironfist aka Maya Spellbreaker


----------



## plutonium67 (31. Mai 2005)

plutonium67 -> Maid Plutonium


----------



## El_Cativo (1. Juni 2005)

Nach langer Abwesenheit meld ich mich auch mal wieder.....
El_Cativo - Tarja Undomiel


----------



## realkruter (2. Juni 2005)

der thread is mir ja noch gar nich aufgefallen *blind*   

also mein charakter heißt "*Luthien Seregon*"  

bin lvl 20 Krieger/Waldläufer und grad mit meiner gilde ein wenig PvP zocken.. und das würde bestimmt auch noch mehr spass machen wenn da nicht diese japaner und so wären die echt alle taktiken kennen und vereiteln


----------



## ciabeni (2. Juni 2005)

Sir Ciabeni

Krieger Mönch Level 9


----------



## Solon25 (2. Juni 2005)

realkruter am 02.06.2005 01:46 schrieb:
			
		

> und das würde bestimmt auch noch mehr spass machen wenn da nicht diese japaner und so wären die echt alle taktiken kennen und vereiteln


Tja die haben's drauf  Kenn das schon von PSO, war da immer gerne auf den Japan Servern  Man lernt ja nie aus


----------



## Rosini (4. Juni 2005)

So, klein Rosini hat nun auch Guild Wars. Mein Ingamename: *Lord Esteban*. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal


----------



## Flo0 (4. Juni 2005)

So, ich heiße Ur Shakk


----------



## fips90 (5. Juni 2005)

Ich heiße Marlain Wounder (Waldläuferin/Elemantarmagierin).


----------



## SpeedT (6. Juni 2005)

Mein Rollenspielcharakter heisst *Cray Deathcast* und mein PvP-Charakter heisst *Raigne Bloodcoast*.
Im Moment bin ich natürlich mehr als Cray Deathcast anzutreffen.


----------



## Bunny20 (7. Juni 2005)

supatollomann am 27.05.2005 20:31 schrieb:
			
		

> hi ich heiß im game Cor Kalom




Ich heiße im Game Lady Leyla E/Mö


----------



## wurstsemmelgesicht (7. Juni 2005)

Meine Wenigkeit: Lilli Rose (Mö/N)


----------



## Der_Einfallslose (7. Juni 2005)

Meine Wenigkeit zieht unter dem Namen *Canis Luppus Wega* (Elementarmagier/Mönch) durch die Gegend


----------



## Vrael (7. Juni 2005)

Ich bin eine W/N 8 (Mit nem kleinen lvl 7 mao)
und heise Nerena Indira(bitte nicht lachen is mir damals einfach so eingefallen)


----------



## Senor_Stompy (7. Juni 2005)

Randak Gertzekl


----------



## iam-cool (8. Juni 2005)

Sephiro xxl (ya FF7 lässt grüsen)

Ich zocke aber auf den US Servern da man da nicht mit comunicativen Schwirigkeiten im Team zu tun hat (me rusia no Englisch/  parle francai........)


----------



## Py3o (15. Juni 2005)

Meine Weinigkeit heißt Nikita die Weise und ist Mönch/Mesmerin auf Stufe 6 in Alt-Ascalon


----------



## outlawx (15. Juni 2005)

Mein Charakter heißt  * Miss Serafina * und ist Elemantarmagierin/Waldläuferin lvl 8 in Alt-Ascalon


----------



## lordblizzard (10. Juli 2005)

Mein Char heist Arag Undomiel und ist eine Nekromantin/Elementarmagierin im mom auf lvl 10


----------



## Scorpion1982 (10. Juli 2005)

lordblizzard am 10.07.2005 12:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Char heist Arag Undomiel und ist eine Nekromantin/Elementarmagierin im mom auf lvl 10


 Master Scorpion is mein name hrhr


----------



## JapanPowerUSA83 (13. Juli 2005)

Hallo,
habe folgende Frage: Gibt es eine Demo? Habe bei GAMERSHELL eine Client gefunden, alles soweit erledigt, doch nun fragt er mich nach einen Zugangscode; habe natürlich keinen, also gibt es keine Demo?

GRuß
jan


----------



## wurstsemmelgesicht (13. Juli 2005)

JapanPowerUSA83 am 13.07.2005 12:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> habe folgende Frage: Gibt es eine Demo? Habe bei GAMERSHELL eine Client gefunden, alles soweit erledigt, doch nun fragt er mich nach einen Zugangscode; habe natürlich keinen, also gibt es keine Demo?
> 
> GRuß
> jan



ne, demo gibts keine. ich glaub du hast da den client für den beta-test (der schon vorbei ist)

mfg
wurst


----------



## JapanPowerUSA83 (13. Juli 2005)

wurstsemmelgesicht am 13.07.2005 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> JapanPowerUSA83 am 13.07.2005 12:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,
ja sicher handelte es sich um den Betatest, aber ..ich dachte mir mal, ich frage trotzdem hihi, schade schade 

Danke dennnoch

Gruß
Jan


----------



## TIGER1 (18. Juli 2005)

So ich habe es mir jetzt auch gekauft!!!

Ich heisse The Dead Scout


----------



## SilentSam (22. Juli 2005)

Meine Charas heissen:

          Krush Dwadek (K/Mö)
          Summer Woods (W/Ele)



greetz   Sammy


----------



## SSX-Tricker (23. Juli 2005)

Mein Name lautet:

Geselle Kratos, bin N/K15, momentan zumindest^^


----------



## booster89 (23. Juli 2005)

Hy, 
booster89 = Cornholio Butthead  
momentan Level 14 E/W


----------



## SSX-Tricker (24. Juli 2005)

Mal updaten *g*

Was geblieben ist:

Geselle Kratos, N/K

Was geändert hat:

Lvl 17 

Und hab 'ne fette Folter-Rüstung


----------



## booster89 (25. Juli 2005)

Hi,
wo kann ich mein Tier abgeben, war das Nente? Ich will son geilen schneewolf  

Juhu, habs gefunden (neben Stadt Ascalon).... hab zwar noch n stück nach schneewolf gesucht und gefunden   , bin jetz EVEL 15, WOLF aber erst 5


----------



## SSX-Tricker (29. Juli 2005)

Nochmal updaten:

Bin jetzt Level 20 und hänge gerade beim durstigen Fluss. Die Mission ist so derb beschissen


----------



## TIGER1 (29. Juli 2005)

SSX-Tricker am 29.07.2005 16:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal updaten:
> 
> Bin jetzt Level 20 und hänge gerade beim durstigen Fluss. Die Mission ist so derb beschissen




Hehe das kenne ich!!
Bin Level 19 und ich schaffe einfach nicht die 3 Koop Missionen.
Bis dahin hatte ich eigentlich keine probleme in dem Game. Habe einfach die Missionen gemacht und auch dafür nie lange gebraucht.
Aber diese 3 Koop Missionen treiben mich noch in den wahnsinn.
Werde es heute abend nochmal probieren.


----------



## SSX-Tricker (30. Juli 2005)

Hab's jetzt endlich geschafft. Der Doppelgänger, der in der Wüste auftaucht, ist nicht gerade schwer, vor allem, wenn man ihn als Nekromant zu Tode opfern kann  Die Drachenhöhlen-Mission hab ich auch geschafft, befinde mich jetzt gerade in Droknars Schmiede, wo ich ohne Geld für eine neue Rüstung rumlaufe^^


----------



## TIGER1 (30. Juli 2005)

SSX-Tricker am 30.07.2005 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab's jetzt endlich geschafft. Der Doppelgänger, der in der Wüste auftaucht, ist nicht gerade schwer, vor allem, wenn man ihn als Nekromant zu Tode opfern kann  Die Drachenhöhlen-Mission hab ich auch geschafft, befinde mich jetzt gerade in Droknars Schmiede, wo ich ohne Geld für eine neue Rüstung rumlaufe^^




Die Rüstung bei Droknars schmiede wieviel schutz bietet die??
Ich habe noch die 3 Koop Missionen vor mir aber meine Rüstung ist fast komplett mit 80 ausgestattet!
Gibt es noch eine bessere?


----------



## SSX-Tricker (31. Juli 2005)

TIGER1 am 30.07.2005 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Rüstung bei Droknars schmiede wieviel schutz bietet die??




Also mir als Nekromant bietet sie 70. Ich weiss nicht, was du für eine Klasse hast^^
Übrigens habe ich eben den "Attributquest" abgeschlossen, und gestern hab ich meine sekundäre Klasse von Krieger auf Elementarmagier geändert.


----------



## TIGER1 (31. Juli 2005)

SSX-Tricker am 31.07.2005 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> TIGER1 am 30.07.2005 15:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich bin krieger und Waldläufer


----------



## SSX-Tricker (3. August 2005)

TIGER1 am 31.07.2005 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin krieger und Waldläufer



Also, Kriegerrüstungen sind wahrscheinlich um einiges stabiler als Nekromanten-Rüstungen. Ich weiss, dass die Rüstungen in Droknar's Schmiede maximale Defensive haben. Wieviel das beim Krieger ist, weiss ich nicht.

Habe übrigens einen zweiten Charakter erstellt:

Broken Elbow, Waldläufer/Mesmer Level 7

Waldläufer sein ist einfach nur geil


----------



## DarkSquirrelX (4. August 2005)

so, dann meld ich mich auch mal   

Spirit Eternal (N/E 17)
Leave Autumn (W/M 11)


----------



## outlawx (4. August 2005)

ich meld mich hier auch noch mal....

Miss Serafina (E/W) lvl 11 oder 12   
The Dark Dude (M/N) lvl 20
Serafina Felicia (E/M) lvl 15

und ne Gilde fehlt mir auch noch, da die letzte mies war lauf ich wieder ohne umhang rum


----------



## Blade24 (5. August 2005)

ich meld mich auch mal : King Markus  [K/ME] lvl 20


----------



## TIGER1 (6. August 2005)

Habe jetzt eine 85 Rüstung!!!    
Bin jetzt Krieger level 20.


----------



## booster89 (6. August 2005)

Bin jetz 18(E/W) und mein Wolf is 17
Hab als letztes Koop im Blutsteunsumf gemacht. Ich habe gehört das man danach sehr oft neue Rüstungen herstellen lassen kann.


----------



## booster89 (6. August 2005)

habs gelöst!
mein VATER      (gatz) hat das schwarze mit dem roten Kabel getauscht (nach verschiedenen Messungen) und siehe da es funzt.

ALSO ARCTIC COOLING hat nen schönen FEHLER gemacht      ! also aufgepasst die einen AC Silencer haben der nich funzt


----------



## Laprat (10. August 2005)

finde den thread mal gut, allerdings wäre es schade wenn nur so wenige GW spieler da wären, naja

W/E20 [Feste Donnerkopf] (schwer da weiter zu kommen)
Mö/N18 [1. Stadt in der wüste kenne namen nicht mehr]


----------



## LolleMumSer (15. August 2005)

i heiß Nubbie Nubsen, bin K/Mö20


----------



## Antwort (15. August 2005)

My name is: The Antwort
The Answer, The_Answer und Die Antwort waren schon belegt, also deutsch-englischer mix!


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. August 2005)

Laprat am 10.08.2005 00:13 schrieb:
			
		

> finde den thread mal gut, allerdings wäre es schade wenn nur so wenige GW spieler da wären, naja
> 
> W/E20 [Feste Donnerkopf] (schwer da weiter zu kommen)
> Mö/N18 [1. Stadt in der wüste kenne namen nicht mehr]



Hi Laprat!

Du hast vergessen deine Ingame-Namen anzugeben   

Mfg Shadow_Man


----------



## Laprat (18. August 2005)

ja das kann sein   

Der name vom Mönch ist "Kor Ukos" Der Waldläufer ist so gut wie nie on den kann man vergessen, 

Mö/N20 [Letzte koop mission "Vorhof zur Hölle"]


----------



## Montares (28. August 2005)

habe heute mit dem spiel angefangen und bin völlig begeistert.
habe ne N/Mö -Dame die auf den namen Blood Wych hört.


----------



## HerrGarand (1. September 2005)

Meine Char:      


Tinaig Hoth W/M,     Cor Nahib M/N


----------



## TIGER1 (1. September 2005)

Ich habe jetzt noch einen 2 Charr!!! 
Ein MÖ/K auf level 10 mit dem Ingamename The Living Scout.
Und mein Krieger der aber schon eingetragen ist, ist auch Level 20 und heisst The Dead Scout.


----------



## Xarun (5. September 2005)

Meiner heißt Lord Xarun the Dark und is lvl 15 Knight/elle


----------



## DevilKnight (5. September 2005)

Mein aktueller Name ist momentan "Miss Devil Knight".

LVL 20 K/E


----------



## olstyle (9. September 2005)

bin Berd Bloodbow mit lvl 20 W/N


----------



## marilynmarduk (13. September 2005)

Meine Ingame Nicks sind 

Carnage Dark lvl 20 K/Mö
Rahja Dark lvl 20 Mö/K
Rondra Norburg lvl 16 Ele/Me


----------



## Volcom (13. September 2005)

derzeit noch dieses testding aber ich kauf mir jetzt gw um den char weiterzuführen! ;D

mein mane ist :

*Lakai Mystifis*


----------



## Vincenils (15. September 2005)

Shadow_Man am 05.05.2005 22:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo liebe Guild Wars-Zocker!
> 
> Da einige Spieler hier immer wieder auf der Suche nach anderen GW-Zockern sind, um diverse Quests zu lösen, dachte ich mir, ich eröffne mal diesen Thread, in dem wir eine "Ingame-Namens-Auflistung" der PCG User machen. So kann jeder diese Namen in seiner Freundesliste hinzufügen und immer sehen, wann jene Person gerade online ist.
> 
> ...


tach 
also ich habs seit gestern 
mein momentaner Nickname ist
Esiah Siahn
Waldläufer/Elementarmagier erst Stufe 3
wird sich aber hoffentlich bald ändern
greez Vincenils


----------



## Volcom (16. September 2005)

wollte sagen das ich meinen alten dings gelöscht hab und jetzt einen neuen nekro hab ;D

*lakai mystifits* heisst des gute stueck ;B


----------



## SSX-Tricker (17. September 2005)

Update:

Änderungen:

Geselle Kratos : Hauptquests abgeschlossen, @Grenth's Fussabdruck (Lvl 20)
Broken Elbow: Ist jetzt Lvl 20, @Wüste

Neuer Charakter:

Joe Dynamite, Krieger/Mönch, Lvl 10, @Nordwall


----------



## TIGER1 (18. September 2005)

Da ich nicht extra einen neuen Thread aufmachen wollte stelle ich das mal schnell hier rein. 
Wenn jemand was dagegen hat das soll er das per Mail mir sagen dann eröffne ich einen eigenen Thread.

Hier mal mein FarmVideo.
http://rapidshare.de/files/5248343/Guild_Wars.wmv.html


----------



## SSX-Tricker (20. September 2005)

Geiles Video, echt top.

Sowas muss ich auch einmal machen^^
Und zudem hat es mir bewiesen, dass ich nicht der einzige bin, der diese verfluchten Stocker während des Spielens hat


----------



## Unrockbaer (20. September 2005)

Jaheira Gruenwald W/E 14


----------



## CaptainArcher (25. September 2005)

Jimmy Z (K/Mö 20) = Hauptquest durch und hat nicht viel zu tun   
Alia Von Den Fremen (Mö/W 20)= Eishöhlen der Betrübnis
Chani Icebreath (E/N 15) = Irgendwo in Kryta
Mini Buddha (Mö/Me 9 glaubsch) = Kontakt zum schönen Ascalon


----------



## Max134 (25. September 2005)

fips90 am 05.06.2005 14:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich heiße Marlain Wounder (Waldläuferin/Elemantarmagierin).



hihi falsch du heißt anders   

Beweis-screen:
http://www.max134.de/gw/vergleichsbild2.jpg

ich heiße 

*Max Ratbat*

bin der andere auf dem Screen


PS: war eben lustig weil ich laber grad mit Fips in TS
"Woher soll ich denn wissen wie ich heiße, dachte immer ich heiße so"


----------



## Mitwisser (29. September 2005)

So seit gestern bin auch ich dabei.
Mein Charakter heißt * Manic The Maniac *
Nekromant/Mönch Stufe 8 zur Zeit
MfG
edit: ist noch einer hinzugekommen: * Ceases Pyrophobia * (Ele/Mönch)


----------



## Baker79 (3. Oktober 2005)

so, ich reihe mich dann auch mal in die reihe der PCG-forum-GW-zocker ein  

        lvl 20 K/Mö (750k ep) Lady Swordslash
        lvl 20 N/Mö (450k ep) Lilly Deadheart
atm lvl 14 E/Mö            Lyth Spraybus

die kriegerin und die nekro sind beide schon durch und mit den neuen titanen quests beschäftigt. mit der ele häng ich grad irgendwo am riff der stille rum. es sind alles PvE charakter, aber man kann ja damit auch PvP/GvG zocken.


----------



## Bart09 (4. Oktober 2005)

Ich heiße 
Hennes The Bock Krieger/Mönch Stufe 4
kann ich auch einen 2. Helden erstellen für meinen Bruder, hab nämlich keinen Bock, dass der mit meinem Helden spielt.


----------



## Gamecubegamer (5. Oktober 2005)

ich heiße Killer Korp und bin im moment waldläufer/krieger stufe 20


----------



## Vollmi (5. Oktober 2005)

Bart09 am 04.10.2005 23:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich heiße
> Hennes The Bock Krieger/Mönch Stufe 4
> kann ich auch einen 2. Helden erstellen für meinen Bruder, hab nämlich keinen Bock, dass der mit meinem Helden spielt.


 Klar geht das, du kannst bis zu 4 Charaktere auf deinem Account erstellen.


----------



## feneK (8. Oktober 2005)

spiels jetz etwa 4 tage..

name is: Mirso Nage, bin Krieger/Mönch lvl 8


----------



## Garfunkel74 (8. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

spiele im Moment als Elomir Farrador (Elemtarmagier/Kämpfer - Stufe 11)


----------



## Fire90 (17. Oktober 2005)

Fire da Phoenix is K/mö 20 muss noch titanenquest machen
Fire de Phoenix is Me/N 20 muss auch noch titanenquest machen 
Fire the Healer is Mö/W 19 is grad bei Auroalichtung 
Fire the Waldi is W/Mö 6 is noch im tutorial

das sin meine 4 Charrakter


----------



## plutonium67 (21. Oktober 2005)

Hab nen neuen Char:

"Herzogin der Nacht", lvl 7 K/M


----------



## EarlSimmons17 (26. Oktober 2005)

Finn Mystik    K/M 9


----------



## olstyle (26. Oktober 2005)

Ich hab noch einen PVP-Char Aufgemacht:
Miss Bloodsword K/Mö.
Spielt hier eigentlich jemand in der Onlinewelten-Liga? Ich bin bei den Berliner Bären dabei.
mfg Olstyle


----------



## hallojoern (29. Oktober 2005)

Jo hier ist sind meine

hallojoern--------------------Wild Think  /  W I L D K R A U T /   Wild Wizzard


MfG    



Manche Dinge erfordern mehr Zeit als wir haben also fangen wir es erst garnicht an.


----------



## Bluemchen (31. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
auch ich spiele Guild Wars seit einigen Tagen.
Macht richtig Spaß.
Mein Charakter: Waldläuferin/Mönch Stufe 9


> PCGames Nick----------------------------Guild Wars Ingame-Name
> Bluemchen ------------------------------------------ Sina Redleaf


----------



## SSX-Tricker (1. November 2005)

Update:

Geselle Kratos: -
Broken Elbow: -
Joe Dynamite: Ist jetzt Level 18 und @D'Alessio Küste (man lese und staune  )


----------



## Amara (10. November 2005)

Danielle Naburi --------- Amara
K/E 20
Klasse Spiel


----------



## Schokobaer24589 (29. November 2005)

Mein Ele heißt Talarian Dael/ mein krieger Craven Corvinius


----------



## N00bking (2. Dezember 2005)

Meine sind Andy der Paladin/Marduk der Gott/Andy der Feuergott


----------



## Fudi02 (5. Dezember 2005)

*fudicus maximus* 
mit lvl4 ode so 
bin elementar magier


----------



## Mighti (6. Dezember 2005)

ingame heiße ich entweder 
Los Mighti
oder 
Los Mightos
beide Namen sind aber immer vergeben, unter meinen 2 verbliebenen PvE Chars bin ich eigentlich nicht mehr anzutreffen.


----------



## Fudi02 (10. Dezember 2005)

hab nen neuen: *fudicus maximus Il* (grosses i kleines L)


----------



## Pulchi (10. Dezember 2005)

Ich heisse DARK MAUK


----------



## ursusmm (11. Dezember 2005)

PvE Chars: Waldschrat Ursus(Waldi/mönch) LVL 20
                     Healer Ursus         (Mönch/nekro) LVL 20
                    Deathangel Ursus (Mesmer/ nekro) LVl 10(frisch geschlüpft)

Variabler PvP Char:             Frau in Gruen

RIP: Ele Ursus (ele/mesmer) LVL 20
         Nordmann Ursus (Krieger/mönch) LVL 20
         Deathstrike Ursus (Nekro/ ele) LVL 20


----------



## Goddess (19. Dezember 2005)

Seit heute habe ich nun auch GW.  Nachdem ich mich jetzt durch das ganze Account-Setup gearbeitet habe, möchte ich hier auch meinen Namen nennen. _Avenahar Stormblade - Level1 - Necromancer_ womit ich
Vorläufig auf einem PVE-RP Server spiele.


----------



## Echelon (19. Dezember 2005)

Katatonian Slave N/E lvl20
Draugs Harg K/E lvl10


----------



## plutonium67 (3. Januar 2006)

Neu hinzugekommen: Maid Ammit


----------



## Firen04 (4. Januar 2006)

Wollt mich auch noch in GW vorstellen

Nerevar Stalker: W/Me lvl 20
Mr Bonecruiser:  N/E    lvl 20
Lord Firewoody:  E/Mö  lvl 17

Gilde: VID Violent Ironwolf Dynasty 
(suchen nach membern)

mfg
Firen04


----------



## Mortimar (10. Januar 2006)

Zerak Darkblades (Ne/Me)
Atalante Assyriska (Wa/E)


----------



## DogLife (11. Januar 2006)

Elenora Magia (lvl20 E/Me) -spiel ich am liebsten 
Sara Madison (lvl20 K/Mö)
Bloody Valentin (lvl 17 N/me)
Joey McCurden (lvl 6 W/Mö -im moment noch^^)


----------



## Rhino (13. Januar 2006)

K/N lvl 15 Rhino Paron
N/E lvl 7   Kristall Reiner XI


----------



## Podolski123 (18. Januar 2006)

Hi, 

hab mir jetzt GW geholt. Ich spiele mit einem Rollenspielcharakter

Krieger Lvl. 2 --> European Warrior

Cu


----------



## WiesokeinLeerzeichen (22. Januar 2006)

Ich bin am meisten als "Al Stewart" unterwegs... K/Mö lvl 18


----------



## raverle (24. Januar 2006)

RAver Khan lvl 20 K/MÖ
Heal Of The Apple lvl 20 Monk (55 Hp für die nekros unter euch)
ERbe des Khans lvl 10 Ele (naja, bin kein Bomber)
Grober von Hinten mesmer lvl 2 ( neu seid heute)


----------



## plutonium67 (7. Februar 2006)

Und noch mal ein neuer Char von mir:

Maid Hetyt, M/W.


----------



## FossilZ (18. Februar 2006)

Tobb Domberfellen   W/Mö 9


----------



## Nyly (18. Februar 2006)

Ich heiße Nyly The Healer
Mö/E


----------



## Sera101 (20. Februar 2006)

PcGames nick-----------------------------------------Ingamename
Sera101--------------------------------------------------Shadow Catty


----------



## barty78 (26. Februar 2006)

so hallo,
spiel immer gerne mit neue leutz,solang se nett sind und keine leaver.
meine ingamenamen sind:Thargor von Homburg Krieger LVL 4
                                                 : Kitana die reine Ele LVL 11
                     and my favoriteir Ganesh Nekro LVL 20
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal,und gruss an shadow catty,glaub wir kennen uns,nich böse sein


----------



## Geonosis (17. März 2006)

I Geonosis I is me


----------



## SFMysterio (4. April 2006)

Shadow_Man am 05.05.2005 22:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo liebe Guild Wars-Zocker!
> 
> Da einige Spieler hier immer wieder auf der Suche nach anderen GW-Zockern sind, um diverse Quests zu lösen, dachte ich mir, ich eröffne mal diesen Thread, in dem wir eine "Ingame-Namens-Auflistung" der PCG User machen. So kann jeder diese Namen in seiner Freundesliste hinzufügen und immer sehen, wann jene Person gerade online ist.
> 
> ...


----------



## horstelin (5. April 2006)

Also ich heiß Bob Dunst und bin bei den freibeutern.

Mfg Urs


----------



## SFMysterio (8. April 2006)

Shadow_Man am 05.05.2005 22:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo liebe Guild Wars-Zocker!
> 
> Da einige Spieler hier immer wieder auf der Suche nach anderen GW-Zockern sind, um diverse Quests zu lösen, dachte ich mir, ich eröffne mal diesen Thread, in dem wir eine "Ingame-Namens-Auflistung" der PCG User machen. So kann jeder diese Namen in seiner Freundesliste hinzufügen und immer sehen, wann jene Person gerade online ist.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneill89 (16. April 2006)

ich hab n monk/nerco auf lvl 20 Lantash Kritei

meldet euch wenn ihr hilfe braucht, ich helfe gerne wenn ich on bin


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. April 2006)

So hab mal alles upgedatet. Falls jemand der noch in der Liste steht kein Guild Wars mehr spielen sollte, der möge das bitte hier posten so dass ich ihn aus der Liste rausnehmen kann.

@Geonosis: Konnte bei dem post leider nicht genau herauslesen, wie nun dein Ingame-Name ist


----------



## SFMysterio (22. April 2006)

Shadow_Man am 21.04.2006 19:12 schrieb:
			
		

> So hab mal alles upgedatet. Falls jemand der noch in der Liste steht kein Guild Wars mehr spielen sollte, der möge das bitte hier posten so dass ich ihn aus der Liste rausnehmen kann.
> 
> @Geonosis: Konnte bei dem post leider nicht genau herauslesen, wie nun dein Ingame-Name ist


Hi, sry wegen den großen doppelposts, und
Chavo El Paso gibts nicht mehr, war nicht so...
Jetzt heisst einer Der Trickdieb und einer Scorpion Gladiator
danke mfG


----------



## rengaru (22. April 2006)

SFMysterio am 22.04.2006 16:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Shadow_Man am 21.04.2006 19:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm, mir is grade eingefallen, dass es den thread hier ja immernoch gibt 

dann poste ich doch meine auch ma:

Die Kensustrianerin (kriegerin)
Die Rogogarderin (monk)
Die Tarpolerin (Ele)

alles PvE charaktere


----------



## WINDoSt (28. April 2006)

Meine Chraktere zeichnen sich durch gleichen Nachnamen aus:

Diana Dostwyn : Waldi (lvl 20)

Monkey Dostwyn: Monk (lvl 20)

Kiara Dostwyn: Assasine (lvl 9) (hat sogar schon ne tengukappe dank preorder)


----------



## Shandras (5. Mai 2006)

Aydrian Drauglamir K/W Lv6 und (noch) gildenlos.


----------



## Succer (5. Mai 2006)

*Slaktare Niob 
(Krieger/Assasine  [Factions)*


----------



## MisterMeister (6. Mai 2006)

Daniel der Krieger K/Mö

Waldmeister Trappi W/Ne


Klostermann Monkimi Mö/Ne


Ele Daniel                        E/Me


----------



## D4rK-HuNt3r (16. Mai 2006)

K/Mö     Apollo The Knight
E/Me     Der Trickdieb


----------



## Phippi (19. Mai 2006)

GWname: Phippi Soun


----------



## SSX-Tricker (20. Mai 2006)

Update:

Prophecies Charaktere:

Geselle Kratos, N/E20
Broken Elbow, W/Me20
Joe Dynamite, K/Mö20

Factions Charaktere:

Colin Crocodile, A/R15
Bringmal Bierhoch, R/Mö8


----------



## Firehero (20. Mai 2006)

Mein Name is "Der Schwab"


----------



## DawnHellscream (31. Mai 2006)

Firehero am 20.05.2006 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Name is "Der Schwab"



Meiner is Thor Mandredson ...Krieger , Mönch in Factions

ja leute bin auch dabei .,...jetzt ladet mich in ne schöen gruppe ien udn dann gehen wir in die halle der helden 

okay ... jetz thaben die amis wieder gunst der götter mann


----------



## ApF3LsAfT (3. Juni 2006)

bin jetzt auch in der GW Welt anzutreffen   
N/Mö Apfel Lady         

die hat aba auch morts Äpfel     ù


----------



## Jason-Voorhees (9. Juni 2006)

CPU Burn ist mein name Krieger/Elemtarmagier


----------



## ApF3LsAfT (10. Juni 2006)

Hab jetzt Hexenkoenig Angmar K/W und mein Tiergefährte zZ ein Bär  ù


----------



## DawnHellscream (11. Juni 2006)

Meiner is Thor Mandredson ...Krieger , Mönch in Factions

ja leute bin auch dabei .,...jetzt ladet mich in ne schöen gruppe ien udn dann gehen wir in die halle der helden 

2. Char Nekro / ritu Tay Kojin (die hat größere äppel als Apfel Lady   )


----------



## jetpackfreak (12. Juni 2006)

hab jez prophecies angefangen,mein k/w heißt djerun ragnos


----------



## eX2tremiousU (29. Juni 2006)

GW-Factions:

Figur 1: *Exa Tremnious* - Assassine / Krieger  - Level 20 (nutze ich kaum)

Figur 2: *Exus Nioum* - Waldläufer / Assassine - Level 18 (nutze ich kaum)

Figur 3: *Exeus Treniu* - Krieger / Assassine - Level 20 (Aktueller Char)

Figur 4: *Ex Tres* - Nekromant / Mönch - Level 20 (Aktueller Char)

Regards, eX!


----------



## ghostwolf (29. Juni 2006)

Bin mit meim Hauptchar *Roter Wolv* mit beiden Hauptquestlinien (Prophetics und Factions) durch. 
 Daneben hab ich noch 4 weitere RPG-Chars und einen je-nach-Bedarf-PvP-Char


----------



## Stryke89 (30. Juni 2006)

Mein Name:
Ghin Haskeeru
W/Mö


----------



## WINDoSt (6. Juli 2006)

Bei mir haben sich jetzt meine Chars geändert:
Diana Dostwyn (waldi)
Kiara Dostwyn (Assa)
Nexxara Dostwyn (Nekro)
Elumina Dostwyn (Ele)

Ich weiß, es sind nur weibliche Chars, aber die männlichen Modelle gefallen mir nicht.


----------



## der_Menthol_Elch (8. Juli 2006)

Factions:
*Der Elch*, Krieger, Stufe 2


----------



## max86gt (13. Juli 2006)

So hier:
Krieger: Grom Tom
Monk: Jung Der Schlitzohr
Ele: Tratos Der Weisse   
Ritualis: Karan Utan
Waldläufer: Chan Muji


----------



## Ezekiel40k (16. Juli 2006)

Meine IG-Nick: Ulrik Eisenfaust (K/Mö 9)
Spiele seit knapp 1 Woche... ^^


----------



## Flexos (19. Juli 2006)

spiele seit 9 tagen habe nen waldie lv. 20
Name: Djego Ajakan
Name bei pc games (also hir) Flexos


----------



## eXitus64 (21. Juli 2006)

spiele seit ungefähr 4wochen nicht mehr, obwohl mich das game für gut 3wochen fesseln konnte. aber die luft is halt raus und das ewige sinnlose monsterverkloppen ging mir auch auf n sack  

Name im Game: Alda Spectus (K/W 12)


----------



## outlawx (22. Juli 2006)

so dann will ich auch noch mal.... ein ganzes Jahr GW hinterlassen Spuren 

Aurora Borealis III - K/Mö - lvl 20
Aurora Felicia - Me/X - lvl 20
Serafina Felicia- E/Mö - lvl 20
The Dark Dude - Mö/X - lvl 20
Serafina Borealis - As/Mö - lvl 20
Serafina Felicia II - Ne/Mö - lvl 7


----------



## Darkpro (11. August 2006)

Ravaidan Jilar K/MÖ lvl 20


----------



## DSee (15. August 2006)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
----Mai Name is Taki Shin Assasin/Nekro zurzeit lvl. 15----
------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Baumwolle2 (19. August 2006)

Also ich hab 2 Chars.
1. Spultura Lvl 20 K/W
2.Dueddl I Lvl 16 A/N
              :-o


----------



## eX2tremiousU (19. August 2006)

eXitus64 am 21.07.2006 20:51 schrieb:
			
		

> spiele seit ungefähr 4wochen nicht mehr, obwohl mich das game für gut 3wochen fesseln konnte. aber die luft is halt raus und das ewige sinnlose monsterverkloppen ging mir auch auf n sack
> 
> Name im Game: Alda Spectus (*K*/W 12)


Wenn man auch mit der anspruchlosesten und am einfachsten zu spielenden Klasse zockt, ist die Monotonie kaum verwunderlich. Krieger erfüllen in GW mittlerweile nur noch 2 Zwecke: Monsterhorden im Riss tanken und von Assassinen getötet werden. Ich habe selbst einen K, doch im Vergleich zum Waldi, der Assassine und dem Monk spielt sich der Krieger einfach nur hohl und langweilig. Versuch mal andere Klassen, ich wette dann macht das Spiel mehr Spaß. *g*

Beim K fällt besonders die Eintönigkeit bei der Zweitklasse auf. Ein Krieger ist nur effektiv wenn er MÖ ist. Für alle anderen Klassen hat er zuwenig Energie um effektiv zu sein. Mein Krieger-Assassinen-Build war aufgrund der langsamen Energiegewinnungsrate eine totale Null. Dank Rüssi und Health-Runen hielt der zwar im Kampf einiges aus, aber Schaden hat er nicht wirklich gemacht. Weder gegen andere Krieger, noch gegen die recht schwach gepanzerten Assassinen. Ein Mönch-Assassinen Build hingegen war dämlich, aber lustig und hat sogar richtig Schaden gemacht. *g*
Wenn man mit den Klassen spielt, entfaltet GW erst seine Faszination. *g*

Regards, eX!


----------



## BlackTsunami (21. August 2006)

Moin, moin
Ich zocke auch gerne GW Prophecies und Factions und mir ist nie langweilig geworden   Das gekloppe mit nem Krieger is aber wirklich nicht sonderlich lustig ich spiel doch lieber nen Nekro mit Messmer oder Monk als Zweitklasse (Standard  ^) und finde das man in GW sehr viel mit Klassen und Skillungen Experimentieren kann und das in PvP und PvE. Mei ingame Name ist *Black Tsunami* der is Nekro und durch beide Teile durch und bald auch durch Nighfall


----------



## Michael-Miggi (29. August 2006)

Hoi Shadow ich heiße Fallang das Messer und bin Waldläufer. zw. Klasse Messmer (?) bin grad level 7 und hab erst eben das "Kindland" hinter mir gelassen. Bin also in Alt Ascalon.


greetz


PS: gehöre der Gilde "Die Scheintoten" an aber das ist bis jetzt nur a Kumpel und ich. Noch a Kumpel hats auch schon gekauft und meinen Bruder überredt ich noch


----------



## Fudi02 (4. September 2006)

eX2tremiousU am 19.08.2006 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> eXitus64 am 21.07.2006 20:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




[ klugscheiss ] sry, aber wenn du meinst, der warrior hätte nix drauf, dann kannst du ihn offenbar nicht spielen. ein warrior kann verdammt viel dmg austeilen und krieger/assa kann vorallem im pvp sehr nützlich sein, du musst dein energymanagement halt richtig einteilen. mit assas sollte man sich sowieso nicht ohne monk anlegen, da der assa conditions verteilt, gegen die er neben hexes sehr anfällig ist. klar, im pve is k/mö die weit verbreiteste und wohl auch einfachste variante, aber nicht wirklich gut, zum solo spielen natürlich hervorragend... ein gut gespielter warrior is anspruchsvoll und haut sehr viel dmg rein. warum is denn sonst in fast jedem build ein krieger vorhanden? ich muss zugeben, ich spiele meinen krieger selbst nur in randoom- oder teamarenen und habe net soo viel ahnung von krieger, aber auch meine gilde(templars of glory) schätzt diese klasse sehr.[ /klugscheiss ]


----------



## EricLu (4. September 2006)

Ing. Anzutreffen unter

Storm Eastwood   K
Health Eastwood  M
Cold Eastwood      W
Fire Eastwood       E


----------



## Highl-Monk (5. September 2006)

meine : 
1. Acc :   Sir Vadras (wobei bis Okt. inaktiv)
2. Acc  :  Graf Vadras (        "          )
.
.
.
hmm...Cold Eastwood nicht auch zufällig in der WT Community , oder irre ich mich da ?


----------



## Oli-De-Luxe (11. September 2006)

PCGames Nick----------------------------Guild Wars Ingame-Name

Oli-De-Luxe                                             Heji Okomoto 


Guter Thread ^^


----------



## eat (24. September 2006)

Sar Seth
Sar Sliv
Sar Sadi
Sar Low

hmm, alles pve charas, bei den pvp charas kommen immer anderen namen ^^.


----------



## klinsmann (12. Oktober 2006)

Shadow_Man am 05.05.2005 22:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo liebe Guild Wars-Zocker!
> 
> Da einige Spieler hier immer wieder auf der Suche nach anderen GW-Zockern sind, um diverse Quests zu lösen, dachte ich mir, ich eröffne mal diesen Thread, in dem wir eine "Ingame-Namens-Auflistung" der PCG User machen. So kann jeder diese Namen in seiner Freundesliste hinzufügen und immer sehen, wann jene Person gerade online ist.
> 
> ...


----------



## DawnHellscream (7. November 2006)

NF Char: Theresia Kojin (Mo)
bald auch Derwish oder Paragorn


----------



## DarkCava (9. November 2006)

Meine Ingame Nicks sind: 
Dark Cava (Mö/Me lvl20) / Kard Cava (A/K lvl20) / Mhenlos Schuelerin (Mö/Me lvl20) / Divine F L E S H (N/Mö lvl20) / Divine F I R E (E/Mö lvl20) / Adeptin Des Lichts (R/Mö lvl20) / Divine D E R W I S H (D/K lvl20)  / Divine W A R (K/Mö lvl20) / Kel Tusat (N/Mö lvl20)


----------



## Yaguyu (16. November 2006)

Meine:  || Sunny || (Sunny Goes Ele; Sunny Ba Shz Z U) , Yaguyu Munenori
hab das game seit der beta


----------



## DawnHellscream (27. November 2006)

Paragorn:

Memento mori Kojin


----------



## frost-bit (4. Dezember 2006)

ingame: Baroness Frostbit


----------



## Trexter (14. Dezember 2006)

Dexter Trexter

und

Geyu Dexter


----------



## Iluminati1988 (31. Dezember 2006)

hier mal meine ganzen chars

The Iluminator ---- Krieger/Mönch (Alle drei Teile durch)

Darth Anubia ---- Ele/Mesmer (Proph und Factions durch, nf halb)

Darth Hunter One ---- Mönch/Necro (Proph und Factions durch, nf erst am anfang)

Darth Shadowhunter ---- Necro , SS, MM , order ( alle drei Teile durch)


PVP Waldi als Toucher ----- Darth Toucher

Darth Hunter Two ---- Zweiter Mönch aber erst LVL 1


----------



## Mazzz (4. Januar 2007)

Gehen hier nur Guild Wars oder auch GW Nightfall Namen??

SerVus MaZ


----------



## THEDiximaster (12. Januar 2007)

Mazzz am 04.01.2007 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Gehen hier nur Guild Wars oder auch GW Nightfall Namen??
> 
> SerVus MaZ



Also zur erklärung:

Es gibt 3 Guild Wars Teile (ABkürzung GW)

1. Guild Wars Prophecies
2. Guild Wars Factions
3. Guild wars Nightfall

Diese zählen alle zur Guild Wars Reihe.

Somit gehen hier auch Gw Nightfall Namen um direkt auf deine Frage zu antworten   .


Mein Name (habe nur Factions der rest kommt noch): The Diximaster (K/E lvl 20 suche atm leute für arborstein und habe immer auch ein paar schöne items zum verkauf wisp me)


----------



## juppa (10. März 2007)

der name von meinem weitesten is  

Juppine ne


----------



## Michael-Miggi (14. März 2007)

Sagt mal wer zockt den jetzt von euch noch GW? Und gibts noch die PCG Gilde??


----------



## MasterChief319 (16. März 2007)

obito uchia


----------



## hossmas (5. April 2007)

mc schnuggels


----------



## rengaru (10. April 2007)

Michael-Miggi am 14.03.2007 11:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt mal wer zockt den jetzt von euch noch GW? Und gibts noch die PCG Gilde??


Es gab ne PCG Gilde? 


Also ich zocke noch, aber eX2 z.B. ist seit ihc ihn in meiner F-List habe nciht einmal on gewesen


----------



## miromasterboy (21. April 2007)

pcg name: miromasterboy
ingame name: Miro Felissimo


----------



## XKool (26. April 2007)

Meine Chars 
PcGames acc XKool
Jill May Buppi meine kleinste  Lvl 4


----------



## Kevko92 (26. April 2007)

Hallo kannst mich auch dazu schreiben 
ing: Kyrie Nightmare

MFG Kevko92


----------



## Michael-Miggi (27. April 2007)

rengaru am 10.04.2007 21:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Michael-Miggi am 14.03.2007 11:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




kA^^ ich hab mir nur mal gedacht es gäbe sowas....   Aber warum willste auch mit Ex zocken? Der hackt doch dann als K/Mö nur die ganze Zeit auf die Monks ein warum se net healen und geht alle 2 sec down....


----------



## chrico (29. April 2007)

Hier halt chrico

Ingame: I Feuerkobold I oder Masterofthe Sword


----------



## max86gt (4. Mai 2007)

Grom Tom oder Jung der Schlitzohr


----------



## TitanFabse (7. Mai 2007)

mein Waldi lvl. 11 (bald 12 heisst:  Celdor der Listige


----------



## DerHuj (7. Mai 2007)

hi leute.
mein derwish heißt *Feerion Xuley* und ist vor ner stunde erstellt worden 

grüße,
derhuj


----------



## GuildWarsG (13. Mai 2007)

Shadow_Man am 05.05.2005 22:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo liebe Guild Wars-Zocker!
> 
> Da einige Spieler hier immer wieder auf der Suche nach anderen GW-Zockern sind, um diverse Quests zu lösen, dachte ich mir, ich eröffne mal diesen Thread, in dem wir eine "Ingame-Namens-Auflistung" der PCG User machen. So kann jeder diese Namen in seiner Freundesliste hinzufügen und immer sehen, wann jene Person gerade online ist.
> 
> ...


GuildWarsG--------------------------------Magic Elemty


----------



## buddha1982 (15. Mai 2007)

Buddha1982 - Khorne Blooddemon, Moench ohne Namen, Ultimate Darklord, Brother of Fire, und noch ein paar mehr


----------



## marilion (15. Mai 2007)

PCG                                     GW
marilion --------------        Marilion Quate

alle Teile


----------



## Skyte02 (24. Mai 2007)

Alia Skya, lvl 20 healer<---only
hab nur diesen einen charakter mit fast 10000000 gesammelten erfahrungspunkten und allen teilen


----------



## Flinex (27. Mai 2007)

meiner ist Darius Ice Stone


----------



## Coookie (7. Juni 2007)

Grent Taleen


----------



## light-clocker (12. Juli 2007)

Heiß Redefined Reality


----------



## kryptik (31. Juli 2007)

mein Ingame Name ist:

*Amy Van May*


----------



## Mazzz (31. Juli 2007)

Ich bin unter anderem --> Pirate Yo Ho <--
Bin aber in letzter Zeit eher selten online.

SerVus!


----------



## Luccah (17. Oktober 2007)

Caleb Quest (M/N -Procercies
Thar Emrin (Mö/N13) -Factions


----------



## MythJunior (31. Oktober 2007)

PC GAMES NICK:           |||||                GW Nick:

Myth Junior                       |||||               Myth Junior


----------



## Xenon-online (5. November 2007)

Mein ältester char:


Aslan Xenon 


Alle anderen:

Aslan sky 
Dwaynas Gott
Core of Elements
Lisa Healz You
Sony Okey


----------



## Mario27 (11. November 2007)

Nightfall

Name: Typhoon Isidor
Rasse: Elementarmagier

cya M27


----------



## Slange (30. November 2007)

PCG Name:                                                                   GW-Name:

Slange---------------------------------------------------> Elementar Biest / Riot Lange



Muss aber auch sagen bin noch nicht so der crack in dem spiel.


----------



## juppa (28. Dezember 2007)

ich hab nen lvl 20 K/Mö Juppa Ne


----------



## Lennt (28. Dezember 2007)

Seit Weihnachten nenn ich nen D/W Semper Secius mein Eigen


----------



## AurionKratos (28. Dezember 2007)

Ich spiele seit fast zwei Jahren GuildWars und kenne diesen Thread hier nicht...*g*.

Meine Charaktere haben alle "Von Aurion" als Nachnamen, die Vornamen varieren.

Ich bennene euch der Kürze halber nur meinen Mainchar: *Noroelle Von Aurion*
€: Ist ein Nekro/X

Zudem habe ich alle 3 Kapitel + die eine Erweiterung.



Grüße, Aurion


----------



## djstean (22. Januar 2008)

brujah gajak - k/e. die geschwister sind ebenfalls unter dem namen gajak unterwegs...alle 3 teile + eye of the north.


----------



## Phipsy (5. Februar 2008)

also ich hab 6 chars,davon 4 auf lvl 20....mein name is *Warrior of  Aspach*
hab nf, fc und eotn


----------



## NeroShadow (19. März 2008)

mhhh hallo mei Spiel name is : Nero the Shadow


----------



## NeroShadow (19. März 2008)

da haste recht


----------



## Willi-79 (23. April 2008)

Shadow_Man am 05.05.2005 22:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo liebe Guild Wars-Zocker!
> 
> Da einige Spieler hier immer wieder auf der Suche nach anderen GW-Zockern sind, um diverse Quests zu lösen, dachte ich mir, ich eröffne mal diesen Thread, in dem wir eine "Ingame-Namens-Auflistung" der PCG User machen. So kann jeder diese Namen in seiner Freundesliste hinzufügen und immer sehen, wann jene Person gerade online ist.
> 
> ...


----------



## eXitus64 (23. April 2008)

*Alda Spectus* K/W  Level 14


----------



## Eleganthy (2. Mai 2008)

ui grad ert den thread gefunden mein ingame name ist : ishino mayatzu bitte adden


----------



## Ricco2001 (13. Mai 2008)

Habe vor zwei Wochen angefangen, Guild Wars zu spielen. Treibe mich momentan am Zittergipfel rum..besitze auch bisher nur Prophecies.
Mein Ingame Name ist Sira Sankt und ich bin Mönch/Mesmer, Stufe 13.


----------



## MandaloreMick (10. Juni 2008)

Mein Ingame Name ist: Kara Nightshadow Ne. Irgendwie ist Prophecies leider ziemlich ausgestorben.


----------



## Bashmaster (8. Juli 2008)

habe auch nur Proph und zocke seit ca 1 Monat.
Das Game ist ganz funny.

Ingame Name: W/Mo20: God of Animosity (neue Prestige rüstung )
                             Mo/E20: Out of Exil


----------



## TueTueTue (16. Juli 2008)

MandaloreMick am 10.06.2008 14:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Ingame Name ist: Kara Nightshadow Ne. Irgendwie ist Prophecies leider ziemlich ausgestorben.




also ich besitze proph und factions und finde proph um klassen besser....aber egal....hab zwar schon ewig nicht mehr gespielt aber meinn bester char nennt sich Diener Beliar (N/Mö) 20


----------



## Puppillenkilla (26. Juli 2008)

Ich heiße Meerjungfraumann X


----------



## BTSV1895 (8. September 2008)

Mein Ingamename lautet  Prinz Sirius, habe alle 3 Kampagnen + Addon und BMP und spiele seit März 2006


----------



## agvoter (10. November 2008)

Ich heiße AG Healer und habe nur Nightfall und Eye of the North. Hatte aber beide Kampagnen nach nur 1 Monat durch   *angeb*


----------



## Cedriq (20. Januar 2009)

Furlgahr
Roddarson


----------



## Sylabeth (24. Februar 2009)

Meine Ingame Namen sind: Soft Healing - Wild Puzzy Cat - Taste my hot Lips - Doggy Style Babe - Unholy Puzzy Babe - Taste my Puzzy.
Ich weiss sehr ungewöhnlich :p


----------



## rovdyr (25. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

 wenn ihr schon dabei seid eure Charakter aufzulisten, dann tragt sie doch gleich bei www.charfind.com ein, dann könnt ihr auch von Freunden gefunden werden.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 Gruß
 rovdyr


----------



## TrenorSedey (1. April 2010)

Mein GW-Char Name ist:    Trenor Sedey
Ich bin Leader der Gilde "Death Is Energy [DIE]", vielleicht kennt der eine oder andere GW-Gamer uns.
Wir waren mal sehr bekannt unter den "Heroes-Ascent"- PvP Spielern und hatten des öfteren Halls of Heroes gehalten.


----------



## NinjaWursti (5. April 2010)

Mein Name in GW ist Kain Do Urben. Spiele aber im Moment nicht sehr oft.


----------



## OLFonso (28. April 2010)

Joar, IGN Don Olfo
Ich hab hier bei PCGames mal nach Guild Wars Gruppen gesucht, aber keine gefunden.
Deswegen hab ich mal eine aufgemacht, wer will kann gerne joinen.

MfG
Olfo


----------



## rovdyr (2. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

meine Name lautet: Jack Sheppard (der richtig geschriebene Name war leider schon weg   )

Charfindprofil mit meinen anderen Chars: hier

Gruß
rovdyr


----------



## anchy (5. November 2010)

Hallöchen, 

ich wollte nur mal fragen ob mir jemand Tipps für Anfänger gebe kann. Das Spiel scheint mir interessant zu sein, doch jedoch habe ich Anfangsschwierigkeiten. 
Ich wäare für jede Hilfe dankbar, denn biss jetzt habe ich nur leichte Spiele gespielt wie z.B. Dora Spiele (mit meiner kleinen Schwester), jegliche Bauernhof Spiele... usw. 

Lieben Gruß


----------



## Mamooki (28. April 2011)

Ich spiels nicht mehr und warte lieber auf GW2, was ich da bisher gelesen habe wird es der KNALLER werden!


----------



## xiaotuanzi (13. Februar 2012)

Eched Tiskel.


----------

